
Physics puzzles - hardmath123
https://www.lockhaven.edu/~dsimanek/puzzles/puzzles.htm
======
imranq
The Harvard physics problems of the week are a great set too:
[https://www.physics.harvard.edu/academics/undergrad/problems](https://www.physics.harvard.edu/academics/undergrad/problems)

~~~
hardmath123
Ah, we used Morin's excellent book in my undergrad physics class. =)

------
Eli_P
Reminded me of TIM[1] mechanic puzzles series for DOS. It's incredible how
advanced games looked in the beginning of 90s having just a handful of memory.

[1] [https://www.dosgamesarchive.com/play/the-incredible-
machine/](https://www.dosgamesarchive.com/play/the-incredible-machine/)

~~~
tudelo
To all who click this... please be careful of your sound level before you do.
The game right as it started loading made an extremely loud noise and scared
me half to death.

~~~
maowtm
THANK YOU!!!

------
syphilis2
I believe with the first puzzle Leonardo intended the wheel to appear to
rotate clockwise. This is why the ball on the right hand side is at the center
of the wheel. This is also why there are blocks filling the outer corners but
not the inner corners: the balls will fall violently into the outer corners,
and roll gently into the inner corners. The "extra" ball is just illustrating
the need for blocking the outer corners: the extra ball is shown stuck in such
a corner.

The drawing wants to lead the viewer into believing that the force of the ball
falling to the right and hitting the bottom of the wheel will cause the wheel
to turn, lifting all the other balls a small distance. The energy lost from
one ball falling a great distance is equal to the energy gained from many
balls rising a small distance. This seems to me to be the error the drawing
means to invoke.

------
IshKebab
These remind me of engineering exam questions - maybe if they'd called them
"puzzles"...

